# Exotics...



## PhilK (Jul 22, 2007)

This doesn't _really_ fit in to the 'reptiles' part of this forum, but does fit into the 'exotics' part. Australia is against importing other animals into our country (and rightfully so) ... My question is this: why are there so many exotic fish in the pet shops? African Chichlids etc. They aren't native but they're allowed?


----------



## BJC-787 (Jul 22, 2007)

it is because when they could bring them in they did and now days most of the exotic fish are bred in captivity.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 22, 2007)

So does this mean that when we were allowed to bring other exotics in, we did, and now they're being bred in captivity? 

My question is.. Why is it perfectly legal to sell a captively bred exotic fish but not a captively bred exotic spider/scorpion/herp etc


----------



## nook171 (Jul 22, 2007)

ring up epa and ask


----------



## PhilK (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm not *that* interested, I just hoped maybe someone knew.


----------



## nook171 (Jul 22, 2007)

well they will give you the best answer to your question


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 22, 2007)

At time of legislation, exotic birds and fish were already well established here and totally banning them would have been difficult while exotic reptiles were much rarer. Plus the bird and fish keeping association would have been much stronger then the herp brigade at the time and would have made sure exotics that they already owned were legal.


----------

